# 1950 Schwinn lady



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 10, 2017)

Got this beauty for my mom from frank 71 awhile back. Oh, don't worry, she paid me back. Finished cleaning her up today. She likes my old bikes and been asking me to find her one for a while. She really wanted a green bike, so this is perfect. Guess I'll be seeing her old self riding around the neighborhood.(She's really only 52, she ain't that old) Anyway, thanks for looking.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 10, 2017)

By the way, @frank 71 did a stellar packing job.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2017)

That's a cream puff! Ma should love that.


----------



## spoker (Jul 11, 2017)

same parts that would be on a ladies phantom


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2017)

Beautiful! Make sure to post up some pics of her taking it for a spin. BTW, nice pedals


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Beautiful! Make sure to post up some pics of her taking it for a spin. BTW, nice pedals



Haha, thanks for looking out buddy.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 11, 2017)

spoker said:


> same parts that would be on a ladies phantom




 Ah yeah but it's even better for the paint design, it's a Hollywood with springer, no doubt, too. . Which, in 46-50 is the autocycle's scheme , my favorite Lady's paint style:
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1950.html


----------



## spoker (Jul 11, 2017)

u dont see em decked out like this often


----------



## spoker (Jul 11, 2017)

this one and the one that is listed in another post that was redone are 2 killer bikes


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Jul 12, 2017)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Jul 12, 2017)

Best thing about getting older is that you realize life is short and it's never too late to have a happy childhood.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2017)

wow... very nice...... and 52 is not old.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 16, 2017)

I like that color scheme a lot!  Looks very classic.


----------

